# herping in newcastle, nsw



## Icarus (Oct 16, 2012)

Sorry, no pics! My boyfriend and I went for an afternoon bushwalk in Glenrock reserve and spotted 3 adult and 2 juvenile water dragons and a little marsh snake. it's so great to see herps in the wild and know there's still plenty out there!


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Oct 16, 2012)

Aww so awesome, I would love to go herping, currently dont have the time but I reckon it would be such a great experience.


----------



## Norm (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey Icarus, try blue gum hills regional park near minmi cemetery. Red bellies, green tree snakes and various lizards that i don't know the name of. Oh and you never know you might come across a red tailed boa!


----------



## Icarus (Oct 16, 2012)

i actually live in minmi! Ive been herping in there before and seen water dragons and jacky lizards, but no snakes yet. and apparentlya shed has been found of that boa! APPARENTLY the guys at the minmi bottle shop have it (the shed, not the snake).but who knows.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 16, 2012)

now go find some snakes ,there out there


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 17, 2012)

Sounds pretty all right. If you spend a bit more time at Glenrock it's an alright place for Pygopus, just really gotta keep you eyes pealed. (And often be able to tell if a squiggly line is a snake or a legless pretty quickly as it crosses the track).


----------



## wokka (Oct 17, 2012)

We had a red belly in the rat shed this morning.


----------



## apprenticegnome (Oct 17, 2012)

saw plenty of land mullets in Glenrock last year.


----------



## danny81 (Oct 17, 2012)

ive been herping quite a bit at the awabakal lots of RBBS and marsh snakes getting about!


----------



## Norm (Oct 18, 2012)

Icarus said:


> i actually live in minmi! Ive been herping in there before and seen water dragons and jacky lizards, but no snakes yet. and apparentlya shed has been found of that boa! APPARENTLY the guys at the minmi bottle shop have it (the shed, not the snake).but who knows.



I`m in Maryland, havent been out there for about a year but nearley always see something. As far as the boa goes I think that will become a local legend like the minmi cemetery ghost!


----------



## KingsReptiles (Aug 24, 2017)

I was told by a local snake catcher there was lots of intergrade carpets at awabakal/redhead, has anyone seen one their


----------

